# El Pescador 21 CAT



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*Just a quick introduction to the newest CAT on the coast !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*El Pescador now has a 21 to compliment their 24 CAT they introduced last year !!!!*

*We will be rigging all of our boats with YAMAHA SHO's !!!*

*Thanks Danny*
*281-443-2600 ext 100*
[email protected]


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*Pics*


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*Thanks Danny*


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

What kind of money are we looking at? Base model with 250hp?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Nice*

Has this rig been tested with other power options? I dig it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Good looking boat. 21' is the perfect size


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*We will be putting Yamaha SHO motors on them. I will try to get some pricing in the morning. I have the first one we received at the store. It is totally unrigged. I can build it how you like. I think I am going to run it and take more pics next week.

Thanks Dannyhttp://[email protected]*


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

71mph with that square console is pretty dang good! Gonna be a $60k boat


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Well the base model shallowsport/scb 24' recon with 250hp is around 56k I believe. I would think it would be a little less money. We shall see!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Fully rigged with gps, stereo, seating and 250 SHO I guess about $67k

Very cool boat


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Kwhitley said:


> Well the base model shallowsport/scb 24' recon with 250hp is around 56k I believe. I would think it would be a little less money. We shall see!!!


My bet is it's right about the same price. Curious to see the #'s of the SHO compared to the G2.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm a fan!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I really like this boat! Smaller boats only save you a small amount of money because the options that we all have inherited as a necessity will cost you the same regardless if you are bolting them to a 24' boat or a 21'. Yes you could save a little on horsepower but not many would be willing to. I know I would not want less than a 250. Oh, by the way, did I say I really like this boat.


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*Hey Guys: I have this boat in stock. It is out 1st one. We are going to put YAMAHA 200 SHO on this one. It will have a leaning post and rails done local. I am planning on going to run one next Wednesday. I cant wait. Dave at El Pescador said don't come if the wind is not blowing. He wants me to take her out with it sloppy. He promises I will like !!!. We are still honoring our BOAT SHOW SPECIAL on this boat until the website updates this Saturday night.*

*Drive out is under $61,000 that's w/ all taxes and fees included !!!!!! I don't have pricing after that but we will always have guaranteed lowest price.*

*Danny*
[email protected]


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What's price with a 250 sho??


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

The 250 SHO is about $2,400 more.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Whats the 24' behind it go for?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

83k


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

BadBob said:


> 83k


Yep saw that on the website

That's a lot of dough.....


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*I will get an exact price you you in the morning. That price includes 36v iPilot, 2 battery charging systems, "one regular 110 and an On TheRun". It also has a Bob's 10 inch Jack Plate and a Lowrance Touch 12 HDS with Structure Scan. All of that not to mention that is "TOTAL DRIVE OUT". No additional taxes or fees. That puts her in the mid 60's.* Oh yeah I forgot the Power PoleðŸ˜Ž


----------



## BlackSpots (Oct 8, 2016)

71 mph cat!?! 250 SHO with TRP. Sign me up!


----------



## jbibler (Oct 22, 2015)

70+ mph and shallow for $60k rigged is pretty good in my opinion. These El Pescadors are shaking things up a bit. Nice job guys.

Josh B.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome boats for sure and have the pleasure of fishing off of a 24 often. Numbers on the 24 seem a little stretched IMOP with 55-58 being more accurate when loaded heavy. I could see a 21 pushing those numbers with considering how the 24 rides light on top. The only thing I'd change is there's absolutely know where to hang wading gear on any of the boats I've seen that are factory rigged.


----------



## Fjperales79 (Oct 6, 2016)

Any videos of it running ?


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

BlackSpots said:


> 71 mph cat!?! 250 SHO with TRP. Sign me up!


When Dave ran the 21' over 71 mph it was pushed by the g2 250. I think the SHO w/TRP will run about 6 or 7 mph slower.


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

Fishdog said:


> When Dave ran the 21' over 71 mph it was pushed by the g2 250. I think the SHO w/TRP will run about 6 or 7 mph slower.


*TRP's are not as fast as any single prop. You are probably close on your estimate. I can't wait to run one with a 250 SHO..... We should see similar speeds...*


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I would guess 55-57 with 250SHO/TRP


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

*70mph?*

Before I would go out and spend the cash I would ask how many gallons of fuel were in the boat, how many batteries, how many ice chests, how many people. I would be willing to bet if you had a full tank of fuel 3 batteries a cooler full of ice and 2 200 pound men the only way you will see 70+ is towing it behind your truck. That goes for any boat. The Pescador is a fine machine but it would be a disappointment to expect those speeds tournament loaded


----------



## BlackSpots (Oct 8, 2016)

What pitch props could you pull with the trp? Every boat I've been on that had a trp, cat or v-hull, got faster. Be interesting to see


----------



## Topwatersonly (Mar 15, 2016)

My cat gained 4mph, my buddies rfl gained 4mph. And check out Suda's Extreme. I know several extremes/250 sho's that can't touch him. Probably most! Unless its Clark's, Brad's, or flashed I guess.

Just saying


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

chasentail said:


> Before I would go out and spend the cash I would ask how many gallons of fuel were in the boat, how many batteries, how many ice chests, how many people. I would be willing to bet if you had a full tank of fuel 3 batteries a cooler full of ice and 2 200 pound men the only way you will see 70+ is towing it behind your truck. That goes for any boat. The Pescador is a fine machine but it would be a disappointment to expect those speeds tournament loaded


I agree.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have the last two Extreme's that Clark has had and I can't touch that, but of course, mine is always loaded. and no TRP.



Topwatersonly said:


> My cat gained 4mph, my buddies rfl gained 4mph. And check out Suda's Extreme. I know several extremes/250 sho's that can't touch him. Probably most! Unless its Clark's, Brad's, or flashed I guess.
> 
> Just saying


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

79mph extreme!! Dang


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

saltaholic said:


> 79mph extreme!! Dang


Crab traps pop up awfully quick at that speed!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

How many tournament wins does all this translate into?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart said:


> How many tournament wins does all this translate into?


Seen lots of money won from slow baby cats/trans or illusions.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bayourat said:


> Seen lots of money won from slow baby cats/trans or illusions.


Excatly


----------



## BlackSpots (Oct 8, 2016)

Why don't you ask Clark how many $100's of thousands he's won!?! After he flies by you!! 

But really, what does that have to do with anything? We're talking about TRP's and what would it do on the 21' pescador cat.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stuart said:


> How many tournament wins does all this translate into?


Is it the speed of someone else's boat that bothers you or just how they spend their own money?When it comes to tournaments sometimes speed does matter.There are rules about distances you have to be from other anglers so when it's launch time it's first come first serve.Like the old saying goes 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water and I'd say it's even a smaller amount when it comes to big fish.It would be different I guess if we all had the same boat and motor but that isn't the American way.If your fishing the local bait shops Tournament or something like that I guess it's not a big advantage but when you're lined up with the top pros from all around Texas a few mph matters.


----------



## Topwatersonly (Mar 15, 2016)

Stuart said:


> How many tournament wins does all this translate into?


What does that matter? That has nothing to do with TRP's being faster or slower. You don't see many baby cats in the big tournaments!


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Topwatersonly said:


> My cat gained 4mph, my buddies rfl gained 4mph. And check out Suda's Extreme. I know several extremes/250 sho's that can't touch him. Probably most! Unless its Clark's, Brad's, or flashed I guess.
> 
> Just saying


****!

How fast was that xtreme with the regular gear case?

My boss' 24' pescador is an awesome fishing boat. It's top speed is much more sensitive to weight than my xtreme. 53-64mph (300 G2).


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Test drove the 21' .... ordered!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

Fishdog said:


> Test drove the 21' .... ordered!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


*I'm telling you.... This is one CAT that will follow you home  !!!!! Just give her a ride....*


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a feeling this 21' Cat with a 250 (I think it might come rated for 300) is going to be very successful for Kveton.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

For some reason this boat catches my eye more than any other boat lately. If I was in the market I'd definitely be getting a sea trial scheduled. Would love to see one with a tower set up. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

LMC MARINE said:


> *We will be putting Yamaha SHO motors on them. I will try to get some pricing in the morning. I have the first one we received at the store. It is totally unrigged. I can build it how you like. I think I am going to run it and take more pics next week.
> 
> Thanks Dannyhttp://[email protected]*


Hey Danny ... you have any pics yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chest Deep (Feb 15, 2017)

Are you able to trim the motor while running without it porpoising? I know the bigger EP Cat doesn't like much trim.


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*We ran both the 21 and 24 CATS hard with Kueton "from El Pescador". Did not notice anything in either boat. Potential new El Pescador owners who were there were praising how both boats ran. It is my experience with step hull design boats, is that they like to run flat and high in the water column.*

* This is not just a CAT, she has a step on her Hull.... For a boat that will run in 4 inches she was smooth and had a death grip on the water even in hard turns. No slipping, dipping or digging !*

*Danny Thrower*
[email protected]


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*This is Dave's HULL # 1 ........*

*We rigged our first boat with a YAMAHA 200 SHO and a Leaning Post to show a base boat. I will post pictures tomorrow.*

*Danny Thrower*
*281-443-2600 ext 100*
[email protected]


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Chest Deep said:


> Are you able to trim the motor while running without it porpoising? I know the bigger EP Cat doesn't like much trim.


I have been on both the 24' and 21' EP cats. My observation was that the 24' did porpoise just a little but never noticed it on the 21' - and I was looking for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

Fishdog said:


> I have been on both the 24' and 21' EP cats. My observation was that the 24' did porpoise just a little but never noticed it on the 21' - and I was looking for it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


*I just got off the phone with Dave Kueton.... Again, Step Hull Cats are a different animal. They like to run flat and they love a choppy bay. They are faster in a chop !!! You just need to trim her doen a little unlike conventional hulls. No need for trim-tabs.... Just hit the trim hbutton down a little and she will be faster and flatter!!!!*

*Dave said, "absolutely does not porpoise" !!!!!*


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

The 21 is a stepped hull?? Interesting! I haven't seen in person but don't see a step in pics.


----------



## Chest Deep (Feb 15, 2017)

It's not a key slot transom so that will cut down on the porpoising. I have ridden on the bigger 25 EP Cat and it did porpoise with trim. Smaller Cat looks good and fast. Throw a tower and a 300 on it and let's play ball!


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*Hey Guys... Good observations on both parts. Sorry for the delay in responding, it's Friday !!!!*

*This is not a step like a Contender, or even a Pathfinder or the Sea Born I posted earlier today. This is a step on a hull that will run in 4 inches. You do not see it from the side. A full length chine runs along the inside and outside of each sponson "cat". The step is about 2 inches and rather than run across the hulls, it vents all the way to the back. The "Steps" primary function is to break the vacuum created by the hull and let her get up on top. This step allows the hull to vent along the bottom of the running surface to the rear of the boat. *

*Sorry for the quality of the pics. The next time I have one in a lift I will get better ones.*

*Thanks*
*Danny Thrower*


----------

